# Help! Beats By Dre Studio Help!



## rhong (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi! I need help with the Beats By Dre Studios, On the right ear pad with the pause button i pushed it too hard so know its loose in side the ear pad, would like to get some help how to fix it.

Should i disassemble it and if i should how? would really love to get help! 

Thank you!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 21, 2011)

Make sure opening up the the unit will not void the products warranty if it still has one.

Get a screw driver and look for screws inside the earpiece which has the affected.
There maybe be areas which required popping off possibly hinged with plastic.


----------



## rhong (Jul 21, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Make sure opening up the the unit will not void the products warranty if it still has one.
> 
> Get a screw driver and look for screws inside the earpiece which has the affected.
> There maybe be areas which required popping off possibly hinged with plastic.



This is the cover i want to remove but still i cant find anything

Pic below
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41432&d=1301497832


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 26, 2011)

RMA and let them fix it.  No reason to void your warranty only to find you can't fix it.


----------

